# Backuping strategy



## cid (Sep 25, 2015)

I was just curious what is the right backup strategy for photos?
What approach do you prefer and why do you think it's the best?
Do you use some nice tool for syncing and/or backuping your photos?

I personally have two hard drives, where I store all my photos and cloud storage where I store all my exported collections from events (trips, holidays, ...) and also my photos which I upload on 500px. This can sound little bit overprotective, but I already had some hard time restoring data from failed hard drive (the only one where my photos were uploaded then)

Feel free to vote and to comment!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi cid! 

Right now I am a little bit lazy during vacation. There I normally do not back up anything. 
When I go to an area where I think that my camera might get stolen I replace the card by an empty one so at least those photos are safe. 

I had no issues with cards until now (knock on wood) so I normally have only one inside the camera, except for special events.

I don't like clouds so they're no option to me. 

Optical discs (CD/DVD ROM) are only for short term backup as I've already experienced a totally clear plastic disk with no reflecting area at all after just two years. Luckily no important data got lost.

I use several HDDs (preferably USB3.0 or e-sata) stored in different places and try to keep them up to date as good as possible and repleace them by time after several years.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 25, 2015)

There isn't really a more pro back up option in the list unfortunately.

I have 2 16tb raid arrays one on site one off site.

I also have 16tbs in my mac pro which backs up automatically on site, then every month i swap the on site with the off site and allows it to back up and keep another safe.

I also use a 2TB external USB drive which I carry everywhere with my most recent files and a 5TB external which I keep in a fire proof safe with all my family stuff, incase of environmental disaster in my area where my whole back up strategy is based.

When I travel, I shoot raw to CF and jpeg to SD, back up my files to two HDDs and keep them in separate bags and also have a back up on the lappy, then I export the 5 Star images to a 128gb thumb drive and keep it on me incase bags are stolen.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 25, 2015)

off site storage is an absolute must!

If your backup is in the same room/building as your computer it will not help you in case of a fire or theft. If the computer burns up, so does the backup beside it. If the thieves take the computer, they take the backup beside it.

I have two complete backups. One at home and one at work. I also have an archival backup at a friend's house.


----------



## LDS (Sep 25, 2015)

cid said:


> I was just curious what is the right backup strategy for photos?
> What approach do you prefer and why do you think it's the best?



A good backup is one that lets you go back in time, and have more than one backup copy of any data. It also should be on media that allows for integrity check (and possibly recover) of some kind of corruption.

There are not only the catastrophic loss due to a damaged and no longer readable support, or accidentally deleting some files. Data, over time, can become "silently" corrupted - because of many factors, disk or memory errors, and so on. Some files may become unreadable due to corruption, or maybe can be inadvertently overwritten with different data.

A good backup application and storage calculate and store enough information to check for, and if possible recover, corruption. If this is not possible, it may be needed to go back in time to find a still uncorrupted copy of the file. For that reasons, those applications store a catalog of backed up files to quickly retrieve data. But that requires something more than simply copying the files.

It works in a similar way, but not the same way, of a RAID setup, but it does it at the file level, and works regardless of the underlying storage media technology (disks - RAID or not - optical disks, tapes, cloud, whatever). Of course the media needs to be reliable as well, but a memory error, for example, will write wrong data regardless of the storage technology. Some file systems, for example ZFS, have some of these features built-in. Others, like FAT32, are totally unreliable albeit fast, and should never be used. Cloud storage should be designed for backups, not simple file storage.

Then what backup system and strategy to adopt depend on how valuable photos are, what space you need, how much you can spend, and other factors like Internet connection speed. For example, what is available here is too slow in upload to make any cloud storage appealing, for me it's far easier to store some disks in a separate location 30km away, because I have that location available.

IMHO, there's no one-size-fits-all, but some best practices, and understanding what risks are covered within a given budget, and which not, and how big they are.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't say what is best but I:
-Use CF and SD in the 2 slots in the camera so have 2 of everything when I shoot and I travel with >80gb of CF cards
-Never delete the CF card until I need it for a new project even after uploading
-Upload to my PC as soon as I can from that CF
-PC has 2 disk "mirror RAID"
-Have continuous cloud backup from my PC (Crashplan)
-Every so often I backup to an external drive for added secure copy of everything (but I should do it more often : )

I have an external drive that I've used when in a remote location to store until I get home in addition to the cards but rarely do this.


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 25, 2015)

Single card CF cards, for quicker write speeds. On the go, LaCie 4TB rugged RAID drive in RAID1 (= 2TB RAID1 for travel). Imaging work drive = 2x 3TB RAID1 drive. Home deep storage = 4x4TB RAID1 drive. Off site 2x4TB RAID1. Transport of files via the LaCie rugged drive. All those drives are thunderbolt or USB3.
Obviously, I put a lot of stock into RAID1 arrays.
I used to have some Buffalo Tech NAS drives, but file transfer over ethernet is rather slow. The main controller of one of the NAS boxes died on me, so not so happy with them in the long run. No loss of data, because I use multiple independent drive systems.

Cloud is an absolute no-go. It is out of my hands, clouds can also disappear like clouds.


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 25, 2015)

I copy the SD Card in the field to a WD My Passport Wireless Drive - these are fantastic little drives that are battery powered, Wifi enabled and USB3 connectable. They have a built in SD card slot that can be configured to auto-import or manual. 

I keep the files on the card until I get home where I import them to my Mac and then wipe the card. I keep the import copy on the WD My Passport for a week.

On my Mac I use Carbon Copy Cloner to clone (with versioning) my Thunderbolt attached image library as well as my system drive.

I also use CrashPlan Cloud Backup to back everything up to the cloud.

It bears mentioning that I "once" had to go to the cloud backup to recover something but it was due to an accidental deletion of a handful of files that had just exceeded the retention window of the "versions" on CC Cloner. I thing that is a rare event.

This is a setup that has evolved over 3 years. It's as simple as it can be, inexpensive, and has multiple layers of protection.

Greg


----------



## cid (Sep 25, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> I copy the SD Card in the field to a WD My Passport Wireless Drive - these are fantastic little drives that are battery powered, Wifi enabled and USB3 connectable. They have a built in SD card slot that can be configured to auto-import or manual.



thank you, I'll have a look on this disc, does exist something similar with CF card slot?



Don Haines said:


> off site storage is an absolute must!
> 
> If your backup is in the same room/building as your computer it will not help you in case of a fire or theft. If the computer burns up, so does the backup beside it. If the thieves take the computer, they take the backup beside it.
> 
> I have two complete backups. One at home and one at work. I also have an archival backup at a friend's house.



true, I added option for off site backup


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 25, 2015)

I just checked them all, except "none"

Seriously....


----------



## cid (Sep 25, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> I just checked them all, except "none"
> 
> Seriously....


that is why I allowed to check so many options 8)


----------



## cid (Oct 1, 2015)

anyone else who wants to share his/her backup strategy or tricks?


----------



## AUGS (Oct 1, 2015)

A while ago, I was doing a photography course, run by a few Protogs. They had a simple strategy for backup, as this is their livelihood and intellectual property (photos) they are looking after. Simply put, they called it the "3-2-1 Policy":

3x copies of the photos (original + 2 copies)
2x different medias (HDD, SSDD, DVD, Tape, card etc - 2xHDDs is okay) and 2x different formats (RAW, jpeg, Photoshop, Lightroom catalog, etc)
at least 1 copy offsite

Sounds a bit over the top, but after having a HDD fail - and seen disaster strike others homes - having the above strategy in place has been invaluable. This rings so true:


Don Haines said:


> off site storage is an absolute must!
> 
> If your backup is in the same room/building as your computer it will not help you in case of a fire or theft. If the computer burns up, so does the backup beside it. If the thieves take the computer, they take the backup beside it.
> 
> I have two complete backups. One at home and one at work. I also have an archival backup at a friend's house.



While traveling, I copy to a laptop, backup the laptop to an external drive, and only re-use a card IF i run out of spare cards. The external drive comes with me in my camera bag at all times. I have even posted a second external drive to my home if I'm away for an extended period.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cid (Oct 1, 2015)

AUGS said:


> A while ago, I was doing a photography course, run by a few Protogs. They had a simple strategy for backup, as this is their livelihood and intellectual property (photos) they are looking after. Simply put, they called it the "3-2-1 Policy":
> 
> 3x copies of the photos (original + 2 copies)
> 2x different medias (HDD, SSDD, DVD, Tape, card etc - 2xHDDs is okay) and 2x different formats (RAW, jpeg, Photoshop, Lightroom catalog, etc)
> at least 1 copy offsite



this 3-2-1 approach is very easy to remember, it also make sense, I like it!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a backing up strategy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backup
"In information technology, a backup, or the process of backing up, refers to the copying and archiving of computer data so it may be used to restore the original after a data loss event. The verb form is to back up in two words, whereas the noun is backup"


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 1, 2015)

I lost most of my early digital photos when the insufficiently backup up HDD they were on broke.

Now I make sure there are always two copies of every photo, except for the ones I've just taken that day..

Once I've got an image or two I care about, I'll copy them over to my laptop, leaving them on the card also, that's quick and dirty and works. Once the card's getting a little full I'll copy from the laptop to a USB stick, allowing me to clear the camera card. Once the USB stick is getting full or when I find the time, I'll copy to a second laptop and clear the stick.. in time I want two HDDs in permanent positions, one in the house, and one in a shed in the garden so even if the house burns down I keep all my data. I don't trust cloud storage.

I looked at a NAS but it would have to be wifi for me and unless I managed to get 300Mbit wifi working reliably (my wifi dongle has had to be raked back to 54M as it got too hot at 300) it would take far too long to copy images between disks.... and that's with 8Mpixel images from a 30D, I'm about to jump to a 6D!

To summarise, never underestimate the data rate of hard media in your pocket/car.. 

a full 128GByte card taking two days in the post is equal to a 21Gbit data  6Mbit link... more if you want error correction etc.


----------



## CSD (Oct 1, 2015)

I have 2 copies on the main workstation, the primary and back up. I have a third drive which is a version control drive which keeps the 3 previous copies of changed files. 

On top of this I have a 20Tb NAS for on-site back up to compliment the workstation and for working with multiple rigs, it backs up both workstations main drives and also all images and media. I'm also looking at a second NAS to compliment and sync to.

I also have an old Ultrium drive which uses tapes and I sometimes use for offsite back up, these things are expensive up front for the drive but tape cost per Gb they can't be beat. More often I use 2 x 4Tb internal HDDs in a eSATA dock and rotate those for offsite storage with encryption enabled when stored offsite they are keep in a sealed protective container with silicon gel and anti-static bags.


----------



## cid (Oct 1, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I have a backing up strategy
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backup
> "In information technology, a backup, or the process of backing up, refers to the copying and archiving of computer data so it may be used to restore the original after a data loss event. The verb form is to back up in two words, whereas the noun is backup"


I am so sorry, english is not my first language and I hope I didn't offend you


----------



## cid (Oct 1, 2015)

CSD said:


> I also have an old Ultrium drive which uses tapes and I sometimes use for offsite back up, these things are expensive up front for the drive but tape cost per Gb they can't be beat. More often I use 2 x 4Tb internal HDDs in a eSATA dock and rotate those for offsite storage with encryption enabled when stored offsite they are keep in a sealed protective container with silicon gel and anti-static bags.



very interesting, thank you for sharing


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2015)

I use a 16 TB NAS. Its not a dedicated server, I back up everything on it. Then, I have another NAS that backs it up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2015)

I have _at least_ two copies of my images as soon as feasible – for the 1D X that's as soon as I press the shutter button, for the M2 that's at the end of the day. From there they remain on a card until the files are processed, with the RAW files stored on my laptop's SSD, and two HDDs (one at home, one at work).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have _at least_ two copies of my images as soon as feasible – for the 1D X that's as soon as I press the shutter button, for the M2 that's at the end of the day. From there they remain on a card until the files are processed, with the RAW files stored on my laptop's SSD, and two HDDs (one at home, one at work).



Yes, I have a eye-fi card that transmits to my pc. As soon as it detects a new file, it sends it to the NAS. I have another PC in my studio which watches the NAS for file changes or additions and copies them, so its in three places in seconds, and is still on the card for a 4th place.

The software that does all that copying and duplicating is called Goodsync. It will send them to A Amazon S3 server as well, but I have too many files for that to work well. The backup to a second NAS is a true backup and is done nightly.


----------



## zim (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm really surprised that so few are using cloud storage at some point in their storage wf.


----------



## SeanW (Oct 1, 2015)

I can't stress enough about some form of off-site backup component that is rotated out on a regular basis and updated. Having had a house fire (from a dishwasher!), where luckily we didn't lose anything of value, but it brought it home how easy it would be to lose all of the "bits and bytes", not just photographic but email, files, music etc. etc.

Personally I have multiple drives for backup, some offsite at relatives houses, plus a cloud backup in OneDrive. But, as there is no real service agreement with Microsoft for OneDrive and if they had an "Oopps" moment with the data, it could be gone in a second, so wouldn't rely on it as the only part of a backup solution.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2015)

cid said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I have a backing up strategy
> ...



Free English lessons are just part of the service.

I have a TB of DropBox +Ratpack to restore mistakenly deleted files. The files are automatically downloaded to two desktops and two laptops. That's even more overkill than Neuro's. I back up every evening when travelling.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2015)

SeanW said:


> Having had a house fire (from a dishwasher!), where luckily we didn't lose anything of value, but it brought it home how easy it would be to lose all of the "bits and bytes", not just photographic but email, files, music etc. etc.



Good point. I suppose that technically I have _five_ copies of my RAW images – the laptop and home/work HDDs for backing up RAW files, _and_ the home/work HDDs on which I maintain backup clones of the laptops' (mine and my wife's) SSDs. 

The reason I have dedicated RAW backup disks in addition to the routine laptop backups is that at some point it's likely my laptop SSD will fill up, and the separate RAW backups will allow me to store just a subset of the files on the laptop (and its clones). In fact, that would have happened already, but I bought some time when I swapped the internal 500 GB HDD for a 960 GB SSD.


----------



## pwp (Oct 2, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> off site storage is an absolute must!
> 
> If your backup is in the same room/building as your computer it will not help you in case of a fire or theft. If the computer burns up, so does the backup beside it. If the thieves take the computer, they take the backup beside it.
> 
> I have two complete backups. One at home and one at work. I also have an archival backup at a friend's house.


Here's a gut wrenching piece from Petapixel about a photographer who lost her entire life's work in a burglary.
http://petapixel.com/2015/09/27/photographer-loses-lifes-work-after-burglars-steal-21-hard-drives/
Yes, duplicate offsite storage is a must. 

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2015)

zim said:


> I'm really surprised that so few are using cloud storage at some point in their storage wf.



I tried uploading 8 TB at 2 MB/sec. That might take me a year. Finally I gave up. If you have a really fast internet connection for uploads it might work fine. A bout 4 years ago, one of the cloud photo services went bankrupt. Users had 2 weeks to retrieve all their photos, but, of course, with thousands trying to download them all at once, it was a hopeless situation. Finally, the owner of Vimeo helped out and got the company that was closing them down to hold off for a month or two, so most people got their photos.

As a backup, the cloud is ok, but as a primary storage area, it can bite you.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a lot of external HDs with all images (RAW and edited) backed up numerous times. I keep one set of backups in one location and others elsewhere. Plus I have some images backed up online.

I still have some really old back ups on floppy disks and those iomega zip drives. Not sure how to destroy them. From memory, I read you should put floppy disks in a microwave to properly destroy the data, but I don't have a microwave.

Hopefully the current USB 2.0 and 3.0 external HDs will be useable for some time yet.

Just to think that the latest smartphones can handle micro SD cards of up to 2TB in capacity is crazy!!!


----------



## nc0b (Oct 2, 2015)

When I was in South America for two weeks I also used the Western Digital My Passport Wireless for backup. There was only so much room in four backpacks and one suite case. I did not take a laptop and I swapped out the SD cards every two days. (6D & 60D) A friend just returned from 2.5 weeks in Ireland, and also went with the WD Passport solution. No I am not aware of a CF equivalent to the SD WD product.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 2, 2015)

tomscott said:


> There isn't really a more pro back up option in the list unfortunately.
> 
> I have 2 16tb raid arrays one on site one off site.
> 
> ...



Man, you are way more dedicated than me.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 2, 2015)

tomscott said:


> I also use a 2TB external USB drive which I carry everywhere
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I have often thought about carrying a backup with me at all times, but am petrified of losing it. What are you using as encryption to make sure that data stays as safe as possible in case you lose either of the above two drives?

Thanks.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 2, 2015)

tpatana said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't really a more pro back up option in the list unfortunately.
> ...



I learned the hard way early and won't make the same mistake again. Its so important, once its gone… its gone.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 2, 2015)

nc0b said:


> When I was in South America for two weeks I also used the Western Digital My Passport Wireless for backup. There was only so much room in four backpacks and one suite case. I did not take a laptop and I swapped out the SD cards every two days. (6D & 60D) A friend just returned from 2.5 weeks in Ireland, and also went with the WD Passport solution. No I am not aware of a CF equivalent to the SD WD product.



Its a good strategy back ups across multiple bags, if they are all in one place but you have multiples its like just having one because if something happened to that one bag thats it… have to try and be clever about where you put storage when traveling, same with having an extra cash card in a separate bag. 

I found over the 6 months I was traveling it was impossible just to shoot dual cards I shot 25,000+ images and thats around 2TB. Would have had a lot of cards.

I travelled South America for 2 months and one of my friends I was traveling with had her backpack stolen in a bus station in Bolivia, it was organised the bus conductor came and got us all round him to check our tickets and someone came and swiped it. The police wouldn't let her view the CCTV because it was organised and nothing could be done. Passport, iPad, camera, everything gone. She was 1 week into a 2 month trip.

Got to be careful. I had mine glued to me the whole 6 months with a rear opening bag.


----------



## zim (Oct 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really surprised that so few are using cloud storage at some point in their storage wf.
> ...



I'd go further and say that as a primary storage area it would be garbage!
I use it as a tertiary area. As an amateur with not actually a long digital history I guess it's been much easier for me to get going with it so I'm just in 'changes only' mode which runs happily in the background.

Incidentally the backup I use has a service which allows you to get files transferred by disk initially to get over that massive data hump at the start, didn't need to us it myself, cost may be an issue but would certainly save time.

Regards


----------



## Fantec (Oct 2, 2015)

cid said:


> I was just curious what is the right backup strategy for photos?
> What approach do you prefer and why do you think it's the best?



Usually, you backup data according to the kind of losses you want to avoid. So your first step should be to list the issues you need to address and then find a way to solve them.

My camera (1DX) has two slots so I use them as mirrors. When I/we travel, I usually have a portable disk on which I copy the cameras content. This disk is kept in our regular luggage. That way, I mostly cover camera thefts and memory card integrity.

At home, photos are stored on a different computer on a RAID1 array. All users (wife, kids, family with accounts) have a read access to the volume but I am the only one to have write access to the "new" content (someone accidentally delete a directory so I change the share policy to a more paranoid mode). Once I have fully processed all photos of a specific year, write access is removed (I have to admit I do not really trust myself either)

Our personnal data is backed-up on tapes (LTO). This is old fashion but I am not very young too and I am used to use such media. The main advantage is you may have plenty of different physical supports (tapes) and easily store them off site. I am backing-up at least one a month (this tape will be kept forever) but, when I have new contents or when I have processed many raws, I will backup up once a week (and will keep this tape at least for one year). This is to be able to retrieve a file as it was at a specific time (within a week time frame for recent files or a month time frame for older ones).

Once I have imported photos, I will not process them before backing-up the data (unless I do not really care about the photos). When I really care about the photos, I will wait for the backup before erasing the memory cards and I will wait for several monthly backups before removing raws.

I usually keep a few tapes in a safe in our basement, in my parents and parents-in-law location and at my office. I also keep a copy of all our photos on the portable disk we bring on holidays (France may be nuked during my holidays, I still have my photos...)


----------



## PropeNonComposMentis (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a quick note.

Raid and/or NAS (i.e. more than one physical HDD), on-site or not, is fine, but give a thought to 'power outs', Brown-outs and Spikes specifically, they can trash a perfectly good HDD or SSD.

So protection + UPS, is also worth a thought...
Juz say'in...

N.B. I dont store Digital.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 2, 2015)

tomscott said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



I'm quite careful about back-ups and such, but you take it to another level.

Then again, I've never lost anything yet *knock**knock*


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 2, 2015)

cid said:


> I was just curious what is the right backup strategy for photos?
> What approach do you prefer and why do you think it's the best?
> Do you use some nice tool for syncing and/or backuping your photos?
> 
> ...



I do something similar to what you are doing except I use external USB drives to save everything twice. One stays local, one is offsite. The post images also get stored on a paid Cloud Service. I'm in the IT field and have had enough issues with raid hardware to realize the only way to be sure is to have physically separate disks and not to have all of your eggs in one basket. RAID arrays are only as reliable as the company that provides the parts. After that you are done. 

Of all of the interface formats, USB seems to have the most backwards compatibility of all. If you use raw disks, you may find that SATA3 interfaces won't exist in 10 years and won't be use able in new computers. Or even those raid disks may no longer be available to replace bad drives when they fail.

Believe me I have a ton of stories where raid over the years was not good enough. I've settled on just plain old USB drives and use robocopy to duplicate them to another drive. I've also had those fail sitting on the shelf but so far have not had two fail at the same time. If you really want to make sure, you could always keep 3 USB drives. It's still cheaper than one good raid array.

Hope some of that helps.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll also add that I never ever keep the backup drives connected to a PC or powered on unless I'm using the backup data. That protects against power outages, corruption, infection, other things.

Backups are stored offline where they should be.


----------



## cid (Oct 3, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> ...One stays local, one is offsite. ....



I have noticed that many people do store photos offsite, but not on cloud services. Where do you keep your offsite backups? Is combination home+office fine, or do you prefer to have some services where you can keep your stuff?


----------



## CSD (Oct 3, 2015)

cid said:


> I have noticed that many people do store photos offsite, but not on cloud services. Where do you keep your offsite backups? Is combination home+office fine, or do you prefer to have some services where you can keep your stuff?



Since the data is encrypted on the drive and I don't have an office I leave it at a friends house in a lock box, alternatively you could leave it at a relations house or a safe deposit box. Essentially anywhere you know it's safe, relatively secure and you can access in an emergency.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 4, 2015)

cid said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ...One stays local, one is offsite. ....
> ...



Home or office is fine as long as they are not together for too long. Risk is theft or fire. Certainly its harder to keep them in sync that way.


----------



## RGF (Oct 4, 2015)

Any backup strategy needs to be created to deal with (identified) risks.

When traveling I keep the images on my cards until i get home.
I also download on my computer and occasionally an external HDD (depending upon the length of the trip). On extended trips I use multiple HDD and keep them separate.

I am protecting against loss, hardware failure, and my own stupidity when I accidentally format a card in the field.

At home I have multiple copies of all images, and a copy in the vault (though any off site would work). Protecting against hardware failure and accidentally deleted images by multiple backups and the offsite copy protects me in case we lose the house (fire).

As a last resort I have a copy in the cloud (mostly because I got a good deal). 

As a final note, I look at my backup strategy and feel good about it. I can sleep at night, I don't worry about my images. Yes it takes me a bit of time but not much extra to manage this. In the unfortunate event I loose all copies of my images, I know I have done everything reasonable to protect to them. Could I do more? YES, there is always more but at some point the added safety of another layer of backups is simply not worth it (to me).


----------

